# Positive pregnancy test one day...negative the next



## Aiannece

Hi all! So my husband and I have been trying to conceive our 2nd child for about 7 months. I am turning 40 next week and decided to set up a consultation with a fertility specialist as our attempts after serious ovulation testing and tracking have been unsuccessful thus far. However, three days ago I started spotting brown blood and had lower cramping and thought I was getting my period bc according to my tracker it is due on the 16th. This continued into yesterday with added leg and calf cramping and aches. So I decided to take a pregnancy test yesterday and it was positive. Obviously my husband and I were thrilled. Because it was so early(like 2 weeks after ovulation) I decided to take another pregnancy test today. I was surprise to see that it was negative. So I took two home pregnancy tests yesterday which both came back positive and two today which both came back negative. Anyone have this happen to them and what were your results in the end? I still have some leg aches today. Thanks in advance!!!! P.S. I have an appointment with my OB on Monday for a pregnancy test.


----------



## DobbyForever

Are these all the same brand? Could be difference in sensitivity of the tests or dilution of your urine or concentration of hcg at different times of the day


----------



## SparkyMum

How did the appointment go? :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hope everything went well.


----------

